# Fun Things You Do With Your Horse



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Everyone.

I'm looking to hear some fun ideas for either on the ground or in the saddle that I can try with my horse to create more connection with him. He's polite and listens well but I don't feel like we've created much of a bond yet. I'd really like to get some ideas of things I can do with that have goals him and I can reach together. Or things that are just fun! Suggestions of what you and your horses do or things you've heard of would be much appreciated!!  Thanks!


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't really have anything that my mare and I do on the ground, but to help her practice her leads in a fun way sometimes I set up a barrel pattern with buckets. Amber was started on barrels before I bought her but neither of us really knows how to run them well, but it doesn't really matter. If your horse enjoys running, fun things like that can turn a training session into a fun game for the two of you and help build up your relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Revive the basics!

Start with something 'easy' like backing in a circle and go from there!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

do you ever just spend time w your horse? not actually asking anything from them just being w them. I like to groom mine just for fun or when they lay down for a nap i go and cuddle with them


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Teaching ANY new skill is a great way to break up boredom and have fun with your horse. I just posted this link




I'm saving up for one. WARNING: Let your horse get used to the ball beFORE you ride him next to it. If you've seen some of the commercials, there are horses who can't leave the ball alone!
I try to let my horses teach themselves skills, too, like opening a gate. I have 5 different fenced in areas on 4/5 acres. I've taught my 5yo KMHSA to open gates with a verbal cue. I started with leaving him in my 55 x 65 training area after a sweaty workout, then unhooking the gate. I would let him figure out how to open the gate when he wanted to leave--food rewards help this on the other side of the gate, lol--and now he pushes on ANY gate when he wants to go through. I'm now teaching my 5 yo QH to do the same thing. When we trail ride I don't intend to get off to open/close a gate.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I do things like just sitting out there with him, letting him loose in the arena to have his fun, I make trips just to brush him down and give some eatra goodies. We have trust and he is willing to do anything I ask so I would really like to introduce some new stuff that's different. I like the ball idea! haha! I can just imagine Storm opening all the gates and letting allll the horses out. Not really..but I swear he's sneaky like that. 
We do a bit of basics everytime we ride pretty much, and I wanna keep things interesting for him.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

When I first got my horse, we went jogging all the time! It was great exercise for him and me, and gave him a chance to view me someplace other than his back. Trail rides are also a good break from the arena. My absolute favorite thing to do however is to take my dog, my horse, a blanket and a good book go into a field let the horse graze, let the dog wander and lay down and relax. I have a very calm horse though, so I don't have to worry about him tramping me :wink:


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I did so much with my old horse. We lead a parade, galloped on a beach, went swimming, rode to bars, worked cattle, went in different clinics, explored coulees, flagged green horses, trailed out for day rides...
I jumped him, reined him, introduced him to goats, donkeys, mules. He has been on those teeter totter things for horses, walked in tarps, had a tarp over him, we plowed trails through snow drifts, crossed rivers and Sooo much more! Basically, I take any chance I get to show my horse new things  u can never run out of fun things to do and games to play!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

